# Which motherboard to pick?



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm still fairly new to picking parts for an upgrade, but in a few days I'd like to upgrade my motherboard, processor and RAM. A while ago one of the RAM's broke ()I've been searching for the right combination of motherboard and processor, but I can't really find my dream combo.

My current system (I bought this PC from someone else in used state. I just needed a starting point for me to upgrade later):
Intel Core i7 950 (3,066 GHz - 3,333 GHz) Processor
ASUS P6T SE Motherboard
8GB (4x2) DDR3 667 MHz RAM
MSI GeForce GTX 560 TI Hawk Graphics Card. 
OCZ Agility3 60GB SSD.
Seagate Barracudda Green 2TB Harddrive.
Chieftek (unknown model) 500W Power Supply.

I first wanted to upgrade to any Z170A motherboard together with an Intel Core i5 6600K, but after a while of research, it wasn't the best option for me. After that I wanted to upgrade to an AMD FX-9590 together with an MSI 970 Gaming motherboard, but soon noticed that the motherboard does not support CPU's with higher that 200W TDP. And since the FX-9590 220W TDP, it's not compatible.

I'd really like to get both processor and motherboard, but since they cannot go together, I'd like to replace one of them. If I'd had to get a different CPU, I'd like one with (almost) similar performances and price. If I'd had to get a different motherboard, I'd still like one around the same price, and also with a black-red theme. I haven't found any replacements yet.

Also, I mainly play games such as League of Legends, GTA V and Rocket League, I create simple indie games and I also do photo and video editing on this computer. 

I do not know which combo I should pick. Anyone who can help me?


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

Greenadine said:


> FX-9590


Please don't.

What budget are you working with?  It's usually a toss up between Kaby Lake (Z270, 7700k/7600k) and AMD Ryzen, all of which were recently released.

Keep in mind you'd also have to buy new RAM as both of those platforms only support DDR4.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

beers said:


> Please don't.
> 
> What budget are you working with?  It's usually a toss up between Kaby Lake (Z270, 7700k/7600k) and AMD Ryzen, all of which were recently released.



I'd like to spend not more than €200 for my processor, since my total budget for both motherboard and processor €300 is.

And why not the FX-9590?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2017)

You might as well forget about that and save up more money.  What online store would you buy these parts from?  I know you are from the netherlands.


----------



## Cisco001 (Apr 5, 2017)

Neither.

Get i7-7700k with z270

I don't know what research you did. No one would get FX-9570 now.

If you want AMD, get ryzen 7 1700x


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

Greenadine said:


> And why not the FX-9590?


What compels you to consider the 9590?  Realistically they're the same as overclocked Vishera CPUs (like the 8350).  The Ryzen CPUs came out and offered about 52% IPC improvement over Excavator, which already had performance improvements over the Vishera line that the 9590 is.

As far as the 9590, it's slow, it's hot, it's not supported by many boards, it pulls a ton of power and there are plenty of more cost effective parts on the market.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2017)

https://www.megekko.nl/product/2026...oederbord-Intel-Gigabyte-GA-Z170-Gaming-K3-EU
https://www.megekko.nl/product/1975/271100/Intel-Socket-1151/Intel-Core-i7-6700K
https://www.megekko.nl/product/2046/942881/DDR4/G-Skill-Ripjaws-V-F4-2400C15D-16GVR

Thats about what you much money you need before you even start looking at parts.  Thats not including new power supply or video card.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> https://www.megekko.nl/product/2026...oederbord-Intel-Gigabyte-GA-Z170-Gaming-K3-EU
> https://www.megekko.nl/product/1975/271100/Intel-Socket-1151/Intel-Core-i7-6700K
> https://www.megekko.nl/product/2046/942881/DDR4/G-Skill-Ripjaws-V-F4-2400C15D-16GVR
> 
> Thats about what you much money you need before you even start looking at parts.  Thats not including new power supply or video card.


I don't really want a high end pc. I just want it to run a bit smoother. The newer parts such as the i7 6700K is not something I'd be looking for. I just want a simple budget upgrade of about €300-€400.


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

What isn't running smoothly currently?  That GPU is getting a bit old, so not surprising you would lag a bit in games like GTA V.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

beers said:


> What isn't running smoothly currently?  That GPU is getting a bit old, so not surprising you would lag a bit in games like GTA V.


The computer overall isnt running smoothly anymore. First the pc had a Radeon HD 4890, but I quickly replaced it with a 560 I was able to get for very cheap. A while ago one of the RAM sticks stopped working (I first had 10gb, 5 2gb sticks). I did notice a slight change in performance, but it wasn't bad enough for me to upgrade it. And now my SSD with my OS on it is full, so I was also thinking about getting a 250gb ssd. I am not sure what to upgrade really.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2017)

Greenadine said:


> I don't really want a high end pc. I just want it to run a bit smoother. The newer parts such as the i7 6700K is not something I'd be looking for. I just want a simple budget upgrade of about €300-€400.


Then you could only afford a new video card, psu and maybe a bigger SSD.  With your budget, you wouldn't be able to get new motherboard,cpu and ram.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Then you would could only afford a new video card, psu and maybe a bigger SSD.  With your budget, you wouldn't be able to get new motherboard,cpu and ram.


The RAM is being paid by my parents, that isn't the problem. I got about 300+ for motherboard and processor, so I think that could get me a relatively decent upgrade.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2017)

Then take the I7 6700k out and put in the i5 6600k.

And unless you had the retail version of the OS, you'll need a new key to activate once you change motherboards.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Then take the I7 6700k out and put in the i5 6600k.
> 
> And unless you had the retail version of the OS, you'll need a new key to activate once you change motherboards.


Getting the i5 6600k was my very first plan, but a friend of mine told me that getting an AMD processor would be better on the price/performance side. And he also said getting an i3 or i7 instead of i5 is probably better due to the hyperthreading.

I think I have the retail version of the OS. I updated it from win8 to win10 when I got the pc. And the win8 was retail if I am correct.


----------



## beers (Apr 5, 2017)

Greenadine said:


> And he also said getting an i3 instead of i5 is probably better due to the hyperthreading.


I wouldn't put much faith into your friends knowledge.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 5, 2017)

beers said:


> I wouldn't put much faith into your friends knowledge.


Figured as much.

However, what would be the best option for me to upgrade with a budget of €300 and also something I can still ask for my birthday of around 100-150?


----------



## Cisco001 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wait for ryzen 5 coming next couple of week.
That could be within your budget.

However, you could consider upgrade video card instead.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 8, 2017)

@beers @johnb35 I had my eye fall upon the Intel i5 7500 in combination with either an MSI B150M NIGHT ELF or an MSI Z170A GAMING M3 motherboard. I was comparing the 2 motherboards with my current one (the tweakers link for comparing: https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/compare/235998;461452;457374)

My other idea was to wait until Ryzen 5 comes out at April 11, and get the Ryzen 5 1500x or 1600, depending on the retail price which it will be at in my country. Although I do not really know what motherboard to pair it with. 

Which of these choices would be best? Or is a different choice better?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 8, 2017)

You might have availability issues Ryzen 5 when it first releases. You could wait and see what the price difference would be.  If you go with the 7500 then you can't use either board you listed as the bios wouldn't be updated to support kaby lake cpu you are wanting. You would be need a B250 or Z270 motherboard, so check to see what is available in your country.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 12, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> You might have availability issues Ryzen 5 when it first releases. You could wait and see what the price difference would be.  If you go with the 7500 then you can't use either board you listed as the bios wouldn't be updated to support kaby lake cpu you are wanting. You would be need a B250 or Z270 motherboard, so check to see what is available in your country.



Now the Ryzen 5 range has finally been released in my country, I will be going for the Ryzen 5 1600 over the 1500X due to it's higher amount of cores and threads. I was planning to get it in combination with an MSI B350 Tomahawk, and G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16GB (2x8) 2400Mhz RAM. I've compared several options for all components, but I still want to be sure it will all be compatible before ordering it all in one sweep.

Links to all products: 
Processor: https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/745893/amd-ryzen-5-1600-boxed-wraith-spire-koeler/specificaties/
Motherboard: https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/736873/msi-b350-tomahawk/specificaties/
RAM: https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/721403/g-punt-skill-trident-z-rgb-f4-2400c15d-16gtzr/specificaties/


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah its compatible.  Are you sure you want to spend the money on the RGB ram? Do you have a case with clear side panel?  If not, doesn't make sense.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 12, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Yeah its compatible.  Are you sure you want to spend the money on the RGB ram? Do you have a case with clear side panel?  If not, doesn't make sense.


I do have a side panel, although it isn't a clear one. However, I was planning to get a new case shortly after I got this upgrade, with a better side panel, but I am still searching for a good one of around €50-€70.


----------



## Greenadine (Apr 12, 2017)

@johnb35 I assume taking the 1600x instead of the 1600 wouldn't make a difference?


----------



## beers (Apr 12, 2017)

Greenadine said:


> @johnb35 I assume taking the 1600x instead of the 1600 wouldn't make a difference?


Not a huge one.  The X generally has a higher XFR rate, but you can manually overclock to the same speed.  TDP doesn't play an enormous factor for overclocking between the two.  I'd just get the cheaper on personally.


----------

